# NEED OPINIONS Learn to Grind Rail Graden!



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Great idea and having a tow rope helps a lot. One thing I would suggest though is maybe having one or two longer rails that are about 25 to 30 feet long because then riders can learn how to lock on to rails for a longer period of time.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

gprider_capita said:


> Great idea and having a tow rope helps a lot. One thing I would suggest though is maybe having one or two longer rails that are about 25 to 30 feet long because then riders can learn how to lock on to rails for a longer period of time.


Thanks I agree we plan on expanding next season to bigger elements still set up for training purposes.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Just noticed I spelled garden wrong in the title. Wheres auto spell when you need it!


----------

